# FR: insister pour que / sur



## zinc

Anyone know if there is any difference in meaning between these expressions?

Are they interchangeable or is one more grammatically correct than the other?

BTW: Google gave me 456 hits for "j'ai insisté pour que", but 4830 for "j'ai insisté sur"?


----------



## Sev

It depends on what you want to say. "Insister sur" = insist on stg, emphasise stg tandis que "insister pour que" = to insist so that stg is done.

Examples :

J'insiste sur le fait que le premier chapitre de ce livre est le plus important.
J'ai insisté pour que nous allions au cinéma.


----------



## Benjy

zinc said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is any difference in meaning between these expressions?
> 
> Are they interchangeable or is one more grammatically correct than the other?
> 
> BTW: Google gave me 456 hits for "j'ai insisté pour que", but 4830 for "j'ai insisté sur"?



on insist sur un fait, mais on insiste pour que quelquechose se passe..

edit: that'll teach me to leave the reply window open for 20mins while i do something else..


----------



## Login

Sev said:
			
		

> It depends on what you want to say. "Insister sur" = insist on stg, emphasise stg tandis que "insister pour que" = to insist so that stg is done.
> 
> Examples :
> 
> J'insiste sur le fait que le premier chapitre de ce livre est le plus important.
> J'ai insisté pour que nous allions au cinéma.


 
 Perfect explanation


----------



## Nick

I don't see the difference.

 Which would I use to translate "I insist that you accompany us."? I am insisting on something (insister sur) but it is also insisting that something be done (insister pour que). Would either one work?


----------



## Benjy

Nick said:
			
		

> I don't see the difference.
> 
> Which would I use to translate "I insist that you accompany us."? I am insisting on something (insister sur) but it is also insisting that something be done (insister pour que). Would either one work?



try saying it with the preposition sur.. it just doesnt work

j'insiste que tu nous accompagnes..


----------



## Cath.S.

> I don't see the difference.


_Insister sur_ is always followed by a noun, for instance :
_Le pape a insisté sur l'importance de la prière.=_ the pope emphasized the importance of prayer.
It does not mean that the pope insisted that people must pray!
_Insister pour que_ is followed by a verb and its subject.
_J'insiste pour que tu mettes ta ceinture.= _I insist that you must fasten your safety belt.
In your example, "I insist that you accompany us.", the second example applies :
_J'insiste pour que tu/vous nous accompagnes/iez._


----------



## Benjy

can you never say insiter que or does it mean something different?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Insister que_ is not really wonderful French, but some people use it to describe a situation where someone insists that something is true :
Pierre refuse la séparation : il insiste que ses enfants ont besoin d'un père à la maison.
Mais je répète : ce n'et pas du bon français.


----------



## Benjy

egueule said:
			
		

> _Insister que_ is not really wonderful French, but some people use it to describe a situation where someone insists that something is true :
> Pierre refuse la séparation : il insiste que ses enfants ont besoin d'un père à la maison.
> Mais je répète : ce n'et pas du bon français.



merci pour ta réponse  qu'est-ce que tu dirais donc pour décrire la situation ci-dessus en bon francais?


----------



## Cath.S.

Je dirais : "il maintient/ soutient que ses enfants etc.


----------



## Benjy

egueule said:
			
		

> Je dirais : "il maintient/ soutient que ses enfants etc.



trop gentil, merci mille fois


----------



## charlie2

Sev said:
			
		

> It depends on what you want to say. "Insister sur" = insist on stg, emphasise stg tandis que "insister pour que" = to insist so that stg is done.
> 
> Examples :
> 
> J'insiste sur le fait que le premier chapitre de ce livre est le plus important.
> J'ai insisté pour que nous allions au cinéma.


There is another point to note, I think.
Example 1 : the tense used in the clause is present tense "est/ etre".
Example 2 : when you use "pour que" and the subjects are different (Je and nous here), our dear friend "the subjunctive" (allions) will pop up.
Am I correct?


----------



## Login

Nick said:
			
		

> I don't see the difference.
> 
> Which would I use to translate "I insist that you accompany us."? I am insisting on something (insister sur) but it is also insisting that something be done (insister pour que). Would either one work?


 
 In this case Nick, it is more something to happen not to be done. You want that she/he accompanies you.
 So, you will use "insister pour que"...followed by a _"subordonnée"_ (= subject + verb +...)
 In that subordonée, the tense will be the subjonctif. _"J'insiste pour que tu fasses tes devoirs tous les soirs avant le diner."_

 But while typing I just saw the perfect explanation of egueule. So I'm stoping the course here


----------



## zinc

egueule said:
			
		

> _Insister sur_ is always followed by a noun, for instance :
> _Le pape a insisté sur l'importance de la prière.=_ the pope emphasized the importance of prayer.
> It does not mean that the pope insisted that people must pray!
> _Insister pour que_ is followed by a verb and its subject.
> _J'insiste pour que tu mettes ta ceinture.= _I insist that you must fasten your safety belt.
> In your example, "I insist that you accompany us.", the second example applies :
> _J'insiste pour que tu/vous nous accompagnes/iez._


 
Nice one. That clears it up for me.


----------



## gretchen

Does anyone have a good suggestion for "insister aupès de quelqu'un"?
The best I can think of is "impress upon somone"


----------



## Aladdin

charlie2 said:


> There is another point to note, I think.
> Example 1 : the tense used in the clause is present tense "est/ etre".
> Example 2 : when you use "pour que" and the subjects are different (Je and nous here), our dear friend "the subjunctive" (allions) will pop up.
> Am I correct?


 
C'est juste. Le verbe après "insister pour que" se met *toujours* au *subjonctif*.


----------



## Aladdin

gretchen said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for "insister aupès de quelqu'un"?
> The best I can think of is "impress upon somone"


 
Il me semble que cette expression n'est pas utilisée dans les écrits "formels". Elle a, à première vue, le même sens que "insister pour que".

Pourrait-on dire "to insist *with* someone that..."?

Par ailleurs, il y a lieu de noter qu'on retrouve la même différence en anglais: "to insist on + verb-ing" et "to insist that + nom + verb".


----------



## gretchen

"insist with someone" ne se dit pas vraiment en anglais, I don't think so anyway, oh no, I'm beginning to question my own English... help!!


----------



## Nounours

There is a difference in meaning between these expressions.
If you write "insisté sur" it means you want to stress a fact in a global subject.
ex: J'ai incisté sur ce problème en réunion.
I you write "incisté pour" it means you want to obtain something.
ex: J'ai incisté pour aller au cinéma.
Good luck.


----------



## Aladdin

gretchen said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for "insister aupès de quelqu'un"?
> The best I can think of is "impress upon somone"


 
L'expression qui me semble la plus proche est "to press someone to do something".


----------



## Nounours

gretchen said:


> Does anyone have a good suggestion for "insister aupès de quelqu'un"?
> The best I can think of is "impress upon somone"


 
May be "to take up a matter strongly with someone"


----------



## Macunaíma

C'est un très vieux fil, mais quand même... 

J'ai vu l'expression "insister que" (sans "pour") suivie d'un verbe à l'indicatif pas mal de fois, comme dans la phrase:


> _
> 
> En Belgique, ce sont les Flamands qui sont « fachistes » à insister que leur langue est utilisé pour la communication officielle.
> _



Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une faute ou l'indicatif s'impose à cause de la perte de "pour" (comme "faire que" vis-à-vis de "faire _en sorte_ que")?


----------



## Nounours

_Cette formulation de phrase n'est pas correcte, il faut écrire: *En Belgique, ce sont les Flamands qui sont « fachistes » à insister pour que leur langue soit utilisée pour la communication officielle.
*L'expression "faire que" n'est pas correcte même si elle est parfois utilisée oralement. Il faut dire "faire pour que" ou "faire en sorte que"._


----------

